# SW Fla. deputies quit in lap dance case



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_BY GRANT BOXLEITNER_
_ 
THE NEWS-PRESS of Fort Myers_

FORT MYERS, Fla. -- Two Lee County sheriff's deputies have resigned after an internal investigation determined they participated in lap dances with each other at a retirement party.

Capt. Jeff Hollan, a 21-year veteran, resigned Thursday, one day after Detective Jessica Schipansky, sheriff's Lt. Robert Forrest said.

Hollan, Schipansky and former sheriff's Lt. Kim Falk violated sheriff's office policies that forbid lying and conduct unbecoming of a deputy, according to the investigation. Falk recently was fired for tampering with evidence in an unrelated incident.

Schipansky, who joined the sheriff's office in 1999, was named deputy of the month in March by the North Fort Myers Chamber of Commerce after thwarting a vehicle theft at an auto lot Feb. 12.

The retirement party for Capt. Dennis Brooks was held May 30 at Beef O' Bradys in North Fort Myers.

"Unfortunately, what was meant to be a private event to honor a 30-year veteran of the sheriff's office turned into a night where some folks made some bad decisions," Forrest said. "They do not reflect the standards and traditions of the Lee County Sheriff's Office."

According to the investigation, Hollan, Schipansky, and Falk "were rubbing up against each other, touching each other on the legs, performing lap dances for each other and generally being obnoxious with overt sexual overtones of attraction towards each other."

The women also were rubbing their breasts against Hollan, the report stated. Witnesses also said Schipansky, 29, and Falk, 41, were kissing each other.

Employees, spouses and friends who attended the party filed complaints about the behavior.

Along with the deputies, investigators interviewed more than 20 people who were at the party, including restaurant employees.

At the time of the incident, Falk and Schipansky reported to Hollan, the commander of the sheriff's north district. He was reassigned to sheriff's headquarters in south Fort Myers during the internal inquiry.

The deputies denied having inappropriate contact with each other when they were questioned, according to the report.

But Hollan, 43, who is married, and Schipansky failed a polygraph test that included questions about the incident.

If they had not resigned, they could have faced multiple punishments, including termination.

"It's obviously embarrassing and unacceptable behavior that we acted upon swiftly," Sheriff Mike Scott said.

_The News-Press of Fort Myers is a FLORIDA TODAY news partner. See www.news-press.com_


----------

